# CPU-Lüfter für Overclocking



## SkullEye77 (3. November 2013)

*CPU-Lüfter für Overclocking*

Hallo liebe Community 

Ich habe mir eine Pc-Konfiguration zusammengestellt. Ich würde den enthaltenen i5 4670K gern mit mehr als 4 GhZ stabil übertakten können.
Vorraussetzungen sind gegeben, als Gehäuse werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich ein Coolermaster Cosmos SE verwenden, das sollte selbst für große CPU-Lüfter reichen.
Ausserdem sollte mit einem ASUS Maximus IV Hero genug Spielraum zum übertakten vorhanden sein. An dieser Stelle die erste Frage: Wäre das stabilisierende Metall-Backplate des Maximus VI Formula nützlich bzw. notwendig um z.B. einen BeQuiet Dark Rock 2 Pro zu montieren? Oder reicht das Hero bedenkenlos aus?

Nun zum eigentlichen Thema, mir steht ein Budget von bis zu 150 EURO für die Kühlung zur Verfügung, für einen Luftkühler wäre ich aber bereit max. 100 EURO auszugeben. In meiner engeren Auswahl habe ich hier den:
BeQuiet Dark Rock 2 Pro 
Coolermaster v8 GTS

Nun habe ich auch Kompaktwasserkühlungen in Betracht gezogen. Hier wäre ich bereit maximal 150 EURO zu investieren. 


Hier habe ich nach Recherche diese gefunden:
Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige

Diese Kühllösung würde mein Budget voll ausschöpfen. Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis? Könnt ihr mir andere Modelle empfehlen? Welche Variante ist leiser? Welche kühlt am besten?
Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für Overclocking*

Für stabile 4 GHz reicht beinahe der boxed-Kühler aus. 

Ernsthaft: Bei Haswell-CPUs ist dummerweise nicht mehr der Kühler der limitierende Faktor. Da diese CPUs zwischen dem Heatspreader (der Metallkappe) und dem eigentlichen Chip nur noch billige Wärmeleitpaste (statt Lot) bekommen ist die Wärmeleitung an den Kühler eher schlecht. Das ist alles gar kein Problem bei normalem Betrieb oder leichtem OC (4 GHz schafft ausnahmslos jeder 4670K ohne besonders gute Kühlung, da reicht ein 20€ Kühler locker aus), wenn man aber höher hinaus will ist auch der größte Kühler machtlos weil die CPU ihre Abwärme einfach nicht an den Kühler schnell genug abgeben kann (in der Praxis hat deine CPU 100°C und der Kühlerboden eines sehr starken Kühlers vielleicht  40°C).

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - für 4 GHz stabil auf allen Kernen reicht ein kleiner TrueSpirit 120 mehr als aus. Ein 140er würde noch etwas mehr Reserven bieten (um irgendwo zwischen 4 und 4,5 GHz zu landen je nach Glück bei der CPU), darüber kommt man nicht ohne weitere Maßnahmen wie etwa das "köpfen" der CPU (auf eigene Gefahr!).


----------



## SpotlightXFX (3. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für Overclocking*

Betreibe meinen Ivy auch auf 3,8Ghz mit Boxed und MX4 WLP  
Kannst dir auch einen Scythe Samurai ZZ holen , läuft auf meinem Phenom 2 X4 mit 1,5V ( sehr warm ) auf maximal 65-70C , und kosten tut er auch nicht viel


----------



## SkullEye77 (3. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für Overclocking*

Danke erstmal 
Was hälst du nun vom BeQuiet Dark Rock 2 Pro?
Das schwächere Lüfter ausreichen ist mir klar, aber ein Lüfter mit mehr Leistung sollte doch eigentlich automatisch leiser sein, oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für Overclocking*



SkullEye77 schrieb:


> Das schwächere Lüfter ausreichen ist mir klar, aber ein Lüfter mit mehr Leistung sollte doch eigentlich automatisch leiser sein, oder?


 
Theoretisch stimmt das - dir müssen nur die Größenordnungen bewusst werden. Ein Haswell auf 4 GHz bei angepasster Spannung gibt selbst unter Vollast so "wenig" Abwärme von sich, dass auch ein 20€-Kühler mit nem 600 upm schnellen 120er Lüfter davor (was fast unhörbar leise ist) genug Power hat um die CPU problemlos zu kühlen.

Wenn du auf so ne CPU nen Dark Rock oder ähnliche Monster draufschnallst brauchste übertrieben gesagt gar keine Lüfter mehr, die reichen schon fast passiv. 

Auf den letzten den ich verbaut habe (war ein E3 1230v3 @3,6GHz) kam ein TrueSpirit 140 drauf - ich habe den Lüfter auf Minimaldrehzahl heruntergeregelt (ist unhörbar leise) und längere Zeit Vollast auf der CPU laufen lassen. Ergebnis: gut unter 60°C Kerntemperatur (was WEIT unter dem ist was die CPU aushalten würde) und der Kühlerblock wurde nicht mal handwarm.

Es ist eifach nicht sinnvoll da sehr viel mehr Geld in einen Kühler zu investieren.


----------



## HGHarti (3. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für Overclocking*

Hi ,schaue mal diese Konfig.Caseking.de » Prozessoren » CPU Bundles » King Mod OC Aufrüst Bundle Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5, Intel 4670K +26%

Habe diesen Kühler und die Lüfter bei 4,4 Ghz,
im Idle komme ich auf ca 28-30 °
Unter Last liege ich bei ca 60°.

Habe das Kpl System da geholt,von daher könnten andere CPU´s abweichen


----------



## Lysz (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für Overclocking*

Hi,

Habe mir vor 2 wochen den I5 4670k + Asus Maximus IV Hero geholt und kühle die CPU mit der Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige und komme damit auf auch ca. auf diese temps ohne Übertaktung



HGHarti schrieb:


> im Idle komme ich auf ca 28-30 °
> Unter Last liege ich bei ca 60°.



Könnt ihr mit vlt helfen um die temsp zu verbessern oder tipps geben was ich falsch mache? Bin echt unzufrieden mit dieser Wakü da ich diese werte auch mit dem Noctua NH-C12P SE14 hatte

Hier noch mal ein paar screens:

Idle: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10 Minuten prime95: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Die Pumpe Läuft bei 7V und die mit gelieferten Lüfter auf 1200rpm also volle leistung


----------



## Icedaft (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für Overclocking*



Lysz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Habe mir vor 2 wochen den I5 4670k + Asus Maximus IV Hero geholt und kühle die CPU mit der Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige und komme damit auf auch ca. auf diese temps ohne Übertaktung
> 
> ...



Das ist ja das, was wir hier immer predigen, eine Kompakt-Wakü ist aus Preis-Leistungssicht nicht oder nicht viel besser als ein guter Luftkühler.

Das einzige was man eventuell verbessern kann bei den Dingern sind die Lüfter, damit man dieser auch mal schneller laufen lassen kann ohne mit den Händen auf den Ohren schreiend rauszulaufen und den Einbauplatz (hier tendiere ich dazu den Radi außerhalb des Gehäuses zu montieren sofern möglich): https://geizhals.at/de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-plps-a-a503969.html

Da ich so ein Teil ja jetzt gewonnen habe (https://geizhals.at/de/nzxt-kraken-x60-a861054.html), ist es an mir diese These zu überprüfen, was aber aufgrund der notwendigen Umbauarbeiten und dem notwendigen Ersatz der Serienlüfter mit 2 Stück von diesen hier https://geizhals.at/de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-pk-ps-a821327.html noch etwas dauern kann.


----------



## Lysz (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für Overclocking*

Hatte noch 2 Enermax Twister, 120mm rumliegen und eben am Radi montiert, an dem temps hat sich nicht viel getan dafür braucht man keine Ohropacks mehr... 

Pumpe Läuft auch nur noch mit 5V die temps sind gleich geblieben (voher 7V) und die lüfter drehen auch nur noch mit 800rpm (voher 1200rpm Sereinlüfter) bin zwar noch nicht ganz zufrieden aber die Geräuschkulisse ist jetzt angenehm und kaum noch war nehmbar.

Momentan habe ich keine möglichkeit den Radi ausserhalb zu montieren, da ich aber vorhaben mir demnächst ein neues ghäuse zu kaufen habt ihr ja vielleicht paar empfehlungen für ein Gehäuse in dem man genug platz hat um auch die Graka mit in den Wasserkreislauf zu packen und welche grösse des Radi zu empfehlen ist um CPU und Graka zu kühlen.

werde es auch mal mit denen https://geizhals.at/de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-plps-a-a503969.html versuchen sobald ich die möglickeit habe


----------



## Icedaft (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für Overclocking*

Ich habe sie gerade bei Alternate über Ebay für 3€ weniger im Doppelpack gekauft, als wenn ich sie über Geizhals bei Alternate direkt gekauft hätte....

Gehäuselüfter Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PK-PS | eBay


----------



## Lysz (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für Overclocking*

Öhm....

Eaby: 39,96€  Alternate: 29,58€ + 6,95€ (versand) = 36,53€..... O.o

naja da ich aus wien komme....https://geizhals.at/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-plps-a-a503969.html ... ca. 14 € das stück 

Ich hasse Alternate....


----------



## Icedaft (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für Overclocking*

Die sind schon gut, eigentlich sogar einer der besten Shops. 

Bei den Preisen muß man halt ein wenig aufpassen...das gilt aber auch für Hardwareversand, Mindfactory und Co. genauso.


----------



## Lysz (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für Overclocking*

Hatte mal eine Graka bestellt und per Vorkasse bezahlt, als sie an kam ratterte der lüfter....2 Monate hat es gedauert bis ich diese umgetauscht bekommen habe und der Support am Tele. war auch recht unfreundlich 

"Sie haben im voraus bezahlt, ihr Geld bekommen sie eh nicht mehr" usw. durft ich mit anhören...deswegen bestelle ich dort nichts mehr


So back to Topic 



Lysz schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich keine möglichkeit den Radi ausserhalb zu montieren, da ich aber vorhaben mir demnächst ein neues ghäuse zu kaufen habt ihr ja vielleicht paar empfehlungen für ein Gehäuse in dem man genug platz hat um auch die Graka mit in den Wasserkreislauf zu packen und welche größe des Radi zu empfehlen ist um CPU und Graka zu kühlen.



Vielleicht jemand eine empfehlung für ein solches Gehäuse und Radiator größe?


----------



## Icedaft (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für Overclocking*

Da würde ich einen separaten Thread im Waküforum aufmachen bzw. mich da mal durchlesen.


----------



## Lysz (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für Overclocking*

alles klar dank dir


----------

